# thunderbird / firefox-esr depends on nonexistent origin 'devel/wasi-compiler-rt14'



## Alain De Vos (Sep 11, 2022)

Thunderbird & firefox-esr no longer build on quarterly.

```
[00:00:05] Gathering ports metadata
[00:00:10] Warning: (mail/thunderbird): Error: mail/thunderbird depends on nonexistent origin 'devel/wasi-compiler-rt14'; Please contact maintainer of the port to fix this.
[00:00:14] Warning: (www/firefox-esr): Error: www/firefox-esr depends on nonexistent origin 'devel/wasi-compiler-rt14'; Please contact maintainer of the port to fix this.
[00:00:16] Error: Fatal errors encountered gathering ports metadata
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 12, 2022)

Not seeing any package fallout on the build clusters relating to this. Don't see this dependency in the ports either. 

Port devel/wasi-compiler-rt14 was removed (after being added two days prior) in July. So you probably have an old quarterly.


----------

